# The Bizarre World of Medieval Drolleries



## Guttersnipe (Mar 26, 2022)

Illuminated manuscripts from Medieval Europe often contain unusual drawings whose meaning we can only guess. This includes knights fighting snails, rabbits killing humans, and...the butt tuba.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 26, 2022)

Fascinating.  I immediately thought of the Voynich manuscript.

Which was the next video cued after the previous link.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Mar 26, 2022)

I've heard the theory that the snails represent royalty on the battlefield - fancy armour, soft squishy insides.

"Naked witch riding a gigantic winged penis instead of a broomstick" is another classic. Clearly the scribes needed more cold baths....


----------

